# Three "Value Champion" wins for BMW with the 3 Touring, X3 and 5 Touring



## Wagons_Rock (Jul 21, 2010)

What's wrong with this for US BMW owners? Two wagons win awards; the fantastic BMW 530d Touring is not available here. BMW NA please bring the 5-series back; 535 would go down a treat.


----------

